# TenPoint Unleashes Technologically Advanced Vapor? Crossbow



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

*TenPoint Unleashes Technologically Advanced Vapor™ Crossbow*

Mogadore, OH –Industry leader, TenPoint Crossbow Technologies, has doubled-down technologically for 2013 with its new Vapor™ crossbow. Betting on a broad array of well-conceived engineering concepts and designs, the lightweight and remarkably quiet Vapor employs a novel design platform for TenPoint focused on speed and maneuverability. 

The ultra-compact Vapor features TenPoint’s patented new 165-pound, 360 fps PLT™ (Parallel Limb Technology) bow assembly. Measuring a sleek 12.6–inches axle-to-axle when cocked, the design’s foundation is its intricately webbed and lightweight, machined aluminum riser, optimized for weight reduction and strength. Fitted with proven 11-inch IsoTaper Limbs™, new HE™ ( Hybrid Eccentric Cams) and custom fabricated Viper X™ 8190G string and cables, the PLT’s lateral limb action dramatically reduces recoil and noise. 

The Vapor also comes with a reengineered stock assembly featuring a new FSB™ (Functionally Superior Bullpup) stock and a 22.5-inch version of the company’s wrapped carbon fiber barrel fitted with a 4-inch bullpup version of their patented PowerTouch trigger. 

The FSB stock includes strategically placed cutouts or ports that reduce weight and improve balance. The ergonomic design is configured with an optimal comb height and length of pull. 

The barrel is embedded in the stock with rubber inserts and dual-purpose rubber safety wings to further reduce noise and vibration and to help keep the shooter’s fore-grip hand safely below the flight deck (patent pending). 

Weighing only 6.8-pounds, and measuring 37.4-inches long, the Vapor now features TenPoint’s most compact bow assembly in their lineup. The bullpup feature allows for the model’s 15.5-inch performance boosting power stroke. Because of the extra barrel length, the bow comes with six of the company’s new 22-inch, Pro V22™, 420-grain carbon arrows. The longer arrow is necessary to insure safe clearance for a broadhead.

The Vapor is the first crossbow in the TenPoint lineup equipped with the company’s NEW patent pending SDS™ String Dampening System. A unique cable-slot-mounted string stop, the SDS dramatically reduces string noise and vibration transmission. 


“The Vapor is a whole new breed of bow for us - our most technologically advanced to date,” said TenPoint CEO, Rick Bednar. “We think our customers will approve of the advancements.”

Equipped with the ACUdraw™ or ACUdraw 50™, TenPoint’s patented cocking units, and the RangeMaster Pro™ scope, the Vapor is double-dip fluid imaged in the Realtree APG® camo pattern. 

The model sells only as a complete package that includes arrows, quiver, Side-Mount Quiver Bracket, soft case, the new SDS™, String Dampening System™, and Bowjax™ limb, stirrup, and retention spring dampeners.

Vapor MAP: $1999 with ACUdraw, $1899 with ACUdraw 50.

TenPoint is 100% USA owned and operated. All TenPoint crossbows are made in Mogadore, OH.


###

For more information, contact Randy Wood, Vice President of Sales (800) 548-6837 or www.tenpointcrossbows.com.


----------

